# Selling a gun privately in CA



## masterbbq (Feb 28, 2007)

OK, how does this work. I have a gun to sell, but isn't it registered in my name if I bought it in CA. How do I change the registration after I sell it?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Take the money and run. I am kidding. Have the buyer sign a dated receipt and you keep the original and give him a copy. Put it in the safe or a safty deposit box and carry on. I wouldn't worry about Kalifornia unless they came knocking.


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

masterbbq said:


> OK, how does this work. I have a gun to sell, but isn't it registered in my name if I bought it in CA. How do I change the registration after I sell it?


 Are you saying that it's not registered, or is registered in your name? Usually(especially if it's a handgun) you are supposed to bring the firearm to an FFL along with the buyer to do a PPT( Private Party Transfer). DROS paperwork will be filled out and gun will be transfered in new owner's name along with a ten day waiting period and usual extortion fees. If it's a handgun the new owner will have to show his Handgun Safety Course card or take the test to get one before the new owner can take possession of the gun.


----------

